# Mophorn lathe



## Donlore (Mar 7, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with or has any experience with Mophorn lathes? I'm looking to buy a "mini" lathe and this brand is on my list as a possibility.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like a dead-ringer for the small Harbor Freight lathe. Which was my first lathe  I used it for quite a while then passed it on to a buddy who is still using it regularly and it's still giving good service. For the price, I think it's an excellent tool. You just have to set your expectations accordingly. You're not gonna turn any large bowls but for small bowls and similar projects as well as spindle turning, it's a solid machine.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Never heard of them until today!

Which model are you asking about except for one not sure of spindle size and TPI? Stepless model headstock spindle M33×3.5 requires spindle adapter. Reading reviews, models do come with MT2 headstock spindle no idea of TPI.

VS model:
https://www.amazon.com/Mophorn-Variable-Benchtop-500-3200RPM-Rubber/dp/B07W6GFZ6V/ref=asc_df_B07W6GFZ6V/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584413741936682&psc=1

Stepless model:
https://www.amazon.com/Mophorn-Stepless-Regulation-Digital-Display/dp/B07KP6SD8V/ref=asc_df_B07KP6SD8V/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584001420346560&psc=1

10"x 18" Mophron 5 spped wood lathe:
https://www.amazon.com/Mophorn-Lathe-Bench-Heavy-Speed/dp/B07JMQZJ63/ref=asc_df_B07JMQZJ63/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583726542714317&psc=1

Agree with previous poster looks lot like HF mini:
https://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/routers-shapers-lathes/lathes-accessories/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html

If have a HF store locally their mini lathe might be worth a look.


----------

